# Don't know password on old mac



## myfablife (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a used mac OS from my old school when they were getting new computers. It only has one log in option and I don't know the password for it, nor can the man I bought it from remember it. How can I delete the old user account? (this is like an early 2000's mac, got it for kids to play on and watch movies on)


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

myfablife said:


> *I bought a used mac OS* from my old school when they were getting new computers. It only has one log in option and I don't know the password for it, nor can the man I bought it from remember it. How can I delete the old user account? (this is like an early 2000's mac, got it for kids to play on and watch movies on)


I'm confused, did you buy a computer or just the operating system?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe we cant assist with passwords
its the rules


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please see the TSG Rules, we no longer provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

As a side note, I would question whether a system that old is going to even play movies...or play them well.


----------

